# 30 degrees or 45 degree incline bench press ??!!



## akimshinman (Aug 6, 2012)

I always wonder whats the difference between 30 and 45 degree incline bench press ? I find it better set the bench at 30degree but what if I set at 45 degree ? Cant tell the difference hmm...


----------



## ThreeGigs (Aug 6, 2012)

I prefer 30 degrees, as at 45 degrees my front delts seem to be doing most of the work, instead of the upper pecs.


----------



## jadean (Aug 6, 2012)

Agreed ^^^ at 30 i feel my upper pecks a lot better. At 45 i feel it more in front delts with some slight pinching.


----------



## njc (Aug 6, 2012)

Defenitely 30


----------



## squigader (Aug 6, 2012)

If you need to hear it again, 30. At 45, you're involving the delts way too much and it starts becoming a shoulder exercise. If you think about it, that's halfway between a military press and bench press.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 6, 2012)

30 is where its at


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2012)

Neither one is superior.  Think of the angle at which you bench a continuum.  The greater the incline, the more emphasis placed on the anterior deltoids.  The more shallow the incline, the greater the emphasis on the pectoralis major.  Regardless, both muscle groups are subjected to significant loading.


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 6, 2012)

I prefer 30, but switch it up after a couple weeks no matter what. At a 45, I will incorporate a little fly movement as well, and make sure it stretches my pecs, without straining my shoulders, and it works my pecs a lot better than regular 30 degree db presses


----------



## LAM (Aug 6, 2012)

the angle only changes the pattern of muscle fiber recruitment, it's why it "feels" different but the same exact muscles are used.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 7, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> Neither one is superior.  Think of the angle at which you bench a continuum.  The greater the incline, the more emphasis placed on the anterior deltoids.  The more shallow the incline, the greater the emphasis on the pectoralis major.  Regardless, both muscle groups are subjected to significant loading.



^This

Scrap the inclines and go in the other direction.  Do heavy weighted dips and see how hard your pecs get worked.


----------

